# Happy Birthday Mrs_Krock For Yesterday



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hoping you had a lovely birthday yesterday Mrs K


----------



## Mrs_Krock (Jul 14, 2012)

Awww thanks Kylie! .... but actually my b'day is 23 July, I was so impatient and my hubby was so wonderful he got me my kitchenaid early 

But thank you for the introduction! this site is amazing and everyone is so nice and I feel really welcomed!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday in a few days, then!

We are a nutty bunch, but mostly harmless.


----------



## Mrs_Krock (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks! I love it, I feel like I've finally found some "nutty" friends to talk too! 

I can't work out how to get my signature to work though??


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mrs_Krock said:


> Thanks! I love it, I feel like I've finally found some "nutty" friends to talk too!
> 
> I can't work out how to get my signature to work though??



Up at the top left it says "User CP"  that takes you to your profile page and you can edit from there.  A little way down the list is "Edit Signature" click on that and it will take you to the page to write your signature.  Make sure you click on save changes before leaving the page.

If you continue to have problems, you can Private Message me with your signature and I can get it added.


----------



## Mrs_Krock (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, I think I just worked it out, I had it too long!!! I'm so blonde sometimes!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday for the 23rd July Mrs K


----------



## Hoot (Jul 15, 2012)

Mrs K,
You can also use text for the link in your signature.
Type the text you want, highlight it, then click Insert Link, put the URL in the little window that opens, click OK... It can look like this
Kel's Kitchen Kaos


----------



## Mrs_Krock (Jul 15, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Mrs K,
> You can also use text for the link in your signature.
> Type the text you want, highlight it, then click Insert Link, put the URL in the little window that opens, click OK... It can look like this
> Kel's Kitchen Kaos



Ohhh thanks for that, I'll update it, let see how I go


----------



## Mrs_Krock (Jul 15, 2012)

Ohhh it worked hahahaha


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well done Hoot 

That looks better


----------



## Hoot (Jul 15, 2012)

Glad to be of service.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 15, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday Wishes.

All my best,
Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------

